# Photomarcus - Photographer on Vancouver Island



## photomarcus (Apr 12, 2010)

Photomarcus is a photography company on vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada. We specialize in black and white photography but also offer a wide selection of other photography services including weddings, portraits, and professional commercial photography. www.photomarcus.com


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 17, 2010)

Site loads too slow, but I really like it. Clean, simple, easy to read and navigate.


----------

